# Recipient address rejected: User unknown in relay recipient table;



## stewie (25. Aug. 2011)

Hallo.

OS: Debian lenny up2date
ISPC 3.0.3.3

Wir möchten diverse Domain deren MX auf unseren Server zeigt relayen. Dazu habe ich 1. die betreffenden Domains in Email -> Emailrouting eingerichtet:

Server: server.wirsind.de
Domain: kunde.de
Type: SMTP
No MX lookup: checked
Destination: IP von Kunde
Sort by: 5
Active: checked

2. die betreffenden Domains in Email -> Email relay recipient eingetragen:

Server: server.wirsind.de
Relay recipient: kunde.de
active: checked

Spamfilter User / Domain wollte ich erst aktivieren, wenn der Empfang läuft.

Leider werden die emails nicht angenommen und  ich erhalte ich im syslog:
Aug 25 13:56:10 server postfix/smtpd[8370]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from www223.your-server.de[188.4x.x.x]: 550 5.1.1 <administrator@kunde.de>: Recipient address rejected: User unknown in relay recipient table; from=<test@wasanderes.de> to=<administrator@kunde.de> proto=ESMTP helo=<www223.your-server.de>

Ich habe die Forumsuche schon bemüht und dabei nur unter 
/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relayrecipientmaps.cf
additional_conditions = and active = 'y' 
also die serverid entfernt und postfix restarted.

Gruß
Luis


----------

